# What solvent should I use with a pressure washer to clean sidewalks that won't torch my grass?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I only have a ~2k psi electric pressure washer so I need all the help I can get, chemically speaking. Many people use regular bleach, is that safe to use around grass if it's diluted? Or maybe oxygen bleach? Or some other kind of cleaner?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I just had someone pressure wash my sidewalk and driveway with diluted bleach. Grass hasn't had any issue greening up after the fact.


----------



## carpeter (22 d ago)

ryeguy said:


> I only have a ~2k psi electric pressure washer so I need all the help I can get, chemically speaking. Many people use regular bleach, is that safe to use around grass if it's diluted? Or maybe oxygen bleach? Or some other kind of cleaner?


Lots of companies will use a diluted bleach mixture and then rinse the organic matter afterwards with no issues.

Can confirm I have done this myself.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are going to use bleach, you need to use Pool Bleach as it is a higher concentration and will work better than household bleach. I haven't used it on my concrete yet but did wash the whole house and wooden fence with it last Spring. It did a great job of cleaning and brightening everything. There are a ton of videos about how to do it on YouTube.


----------

